# Non verbal and verbal autism



## Reid

So my son is 5 and is autistic 
He has alot of words single words and can now repeat most words I say to him or he'll try anyway.
Hes only started using functional language for example hello mummy when I come home daddy where are you going so I wouldn't class him as non verbal but he's still very limited he doesn't always understand what you say like he's starting school if I said your going to school soon have a new teacher and friends that would mean nothing to him so what do I class him as wheres the middle ground is there a name for it without going into a speech lol xx


----------



## alibaba24

Iv always been told non verbal is a child who can't make meaningful communication. So if the child is saying random things out of context I think maybe that still classes as non verbal. Hmmm I'd be interested to know this. If your trying to explain your sons difficulties in a nutshell I would just say like I did about my daughter and say "comprehension issues " which is understanding spoken language in my daughters case


----------



## sethsmummy

my son has been classed as "verbal" since he started putting 3 words together. When describing his issues we have to say he has a speech and language delay with encompasses his issues with both speech and understanding.


----------



## Reid

Thank you ladies it was when i was saying he's non verbal then he he sees something like a plane and shouts plane then it's a full on speech well he's not fully no verbal ect lol
Alibaba24 Ive become quite friendly with Alice lol she's a really nice girl my wee boys just about to start the school her sons at so thank you for putting us in touch xx


----------



## alibaba24

That's great :) I hope your week guy gets on well at school. It seems like a good school xx


----------



## lusterleaf

I think the right term may be "limited verbal" since he does say some stuff but not fully verbal. My son is non verbal but the only thing he says is "bye" which comes out like "baaaa" and sometimes mama.


----------

